# Getting shelves.. need paint advice



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am getting some wooden shelves. I am looking for a paint that I can use that'll be water proof/resistant and won't gag me out of the house. 

I intend to paint it a couple times and sand betwen layers. I am looking for a paint I can get coloured to a colour I like. 

Suggestions?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I used a black urethane stain to stin the wood of my stand. Did 3 coats, and now it's salt-water proof. I can wipe Salt spray right off of it, no damage done.

I did stain it in the parking garage and left it for several days to dry completely and get rid of that lovely smell.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't have anywhere I can do urethane. It's going to be done in my lving room....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Almost anything that is going to afford any protection against water is going to give off fumes. Can you paint on a balcony or anything?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

probably not without finding local bird life stuck to it


----------

